# CompTIA A+ / Network + study material?



## Walter Odim (Jun 29, 2008)

I've decided to skip all course providers after having trouble finding one that's below £1000 or seemed genuine. They seem to all be rip off merchants - not wanting to tell me pricing details without my contact details! Eek! 

I'm looking to self-study for the Comptia A+ and Network+ exams, I know I can book the exam without being a part of a college (so I've been led to believe by googling), but am at a bit of a loss as to what study material and which revision of the material I should use. 

I'm looking to begin studying in January, and will probably study for a few months before sitting the exam (To be safe!).

What would you suggest?
Also are there any other example exams that I can use to see how ready I am for sitting the exam?

Thanks.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

The guides by Michael Myers are pretty good. Amazon has quite a few to choose from, some have practice exams.

Also, I would suggest using Professor Messer for training. It's free and good material.

Professor Messer, CompTIA A+, Network+, Security+, Linux, Microsoft Certification Training


----------



## CubicleCowboy (Dec 4, 2012)

That does sound suspicious - besides, no course should cost that much for entry level CompTIA certifications. 

I don't know the details of taking CompTIA exams in the UK, but you certainly don't need to book them as part of college courses (although it certainly does help). The study guides from Michael Meyers come highly recommended. I used the Meyers book for A+ and the Sybex study guide for Network+. I can't imagine that any of the well known books would be much different in content or effectiveness. In addition, there are a lot of helpful videos on youtube that can be used to supplement (not replace!) your book studying.

Finally, the best way to learn is by doing. Obviously, that's not always practical, but you can be creative. For example, you can start thinking about how you would upgrade your computer, and start researching the parts and what all the specs mean. Personally, I read about sockets and motherboard chipsets in books, but it didn't come together for me until I started coming up with a build for a gaming machine. I picked my CPU, and it required a certain socket, so I looked for boards with that socket. Boards with the same socket had different chipsets, though, so I had to look that up, and so on. If you have a home router then you have the basis for an expandable network, etc. You see where I'm going with this.


----------



## Walter Odim (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm already familiar with piecing together a PC - my computer I'm using at the moment I had built myself, in fact. It's more along the troubleshooting side of things I struggle with. Was considering maybe getting a cheap (and I mean REALLY cheap) PC that can run windows 7, and then proceed to corrupt software and stuff just so I can try to learn from it! 

I've heard a lot about the Michael Myer's books, it seems that's the way to go for reference/study material? 

If I'm looking to start in January, is it the 8th edition I want to be using?


----------



## CubicleCowboy (Dec 4, 2012)

Walter Odim said:


> It's more along the troubleshooting side of things I struggle with. Was considering maybe getting a cheap (and I mean REALLY cheap) PC that can run windows 7, and then proceed to corrupt software and stuff just so I can try to learn from it!


It's going to be hardware troubleshooting, though, which can get expensive if you're going to break parts. :grin:

If you are able to build a PC then I think you'll be okay - even with the troubleshooting part - as long as you read the book.



> If I'm looking to start in January, is it the 8th edition I want to be using?


Yes.


----------



## Walter Odim (Jun 29, 2008)

I don't imagine I'm going to have too many problems with the A+ (It seems rather simple), but I have a few questions as to what I should follow it with.

At the moment, I'm thinking the CompTIA Networking + / Security +, but what happens after that!? I have a few GCSEs, and am working on A levels right now, and I honestly don't think a certificate at this degree will suddenly magic me a job (after only ever working voluntarily at a charity shop!). What are people's suggestions for starting an IT Career with no previous working background? Should I just aim for any job I can get (IT related or not!) just to fill up my resume? Or should I focus on getting something like a MCIS and pray to the gods that I can get a job on qualifications alone? It seems to be a catch-22 of everywhere wanting experience, but I need a job in order to get said experience.

Would you personally consider apprenticeships? I've found plenty of those, but they seem to be a very basic level. (Plugging in graphics cards and power supplies, call out for virus removal, that kind of thing!)


----------



## CubicleCowboy (Dec 4, 2012)

Walter Odim said:


> Would you personally consider apprenticeships? I've found plenty of those, but they seem to be a very basic level. (Plugging in graphics cards and power supplies, call out for virus removal, that kind of thing!)


Yes. It's basic because you're starting at the bottom and you still have to prove that you are capable of more. Get experience any way you can - even volunteer work helps, as long as it's in your field of study. A lot of people start off at help desk or even retail computer tech.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

You dont need a course to study the A+ in the UK. Some colleges provide the exam in some course they are doing such as basic IT or something.

But these tend to be expensive. Some training providers offer the A+ and these tend to be very expensinve.

To sit the A+ all you need to is book the exams through pearsonvue.com or prometric. You will find your nearest test centre on those sites.

You can buy discount vouchers for the A+ and N+ from CompTIA Vouchers - A+ Certification Exam CompTIA Voucher Test Discount at Prometric / VUE Testing Centers which you dont pay VAT on and you get a small discount of each exam. You then use the voucher codes when booking through pearsonvue instead of your credit card.

@ walter. You will always start at the bottom regardless of what your quallifications or certifications are unless you have lots of on the job experience. If I knew what I know now and apprenticeships were around when I was younger I would jump at the chance to do one.

CubicleCowboy last post is 100% accurate

The study material suggested above is great.

Lay of the security+ until you have xp


----------



## Walter Odim (Jun 29, 2008)

I got my hands on the Meyers 8th edition (220-801, 220-802) and have been neck deep in it. Very easy reading, I very much like how it starts off at the basics (even though I'm aware how to plug in a DVD drive, it's nice for them to not make assumptions! )

I've got another question, and it's regarding these so-called brain dumps that unfortunately cover the web. Is there anywhere online which is reputable, in which I can take a practise exam or answer practise questions? I've heard a lot of the websites that say they offer this end up just being a bit 'cheaty' instead!


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm not sure it stays updated anymore, but Certguard will usually lead you the right way. 

As far as legit practice exams go, there are a few trustworthy companies out there. I'd give you a recommendation, but since I create them for a living, my opinions are quite biased as to which ones are the best.


----------



## Walter Odim (Jun 29, 2008)

Brilliant. I'll have a hunt around. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## CubicleCowboy (Dec 4, 2012)

It's been a while, but I think I used the practice exams at proprofs. I remember the practice exams being much harder than the actual exams.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Yeah I use proprofs aswell as preplogic and transcender.

I had the chance to review the Boson Ex-sim max exams and they were far superior to all three.


----------



## Walter Odim (Jun 29, 2008)

Alright, brilliant. Thanks guys


----------

